# Chris and CJ Paul...



## girllovesthegame

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=drehs_wayne&id=2332687


----------



## supermati

Nice find girlovesthegame!


----------



## Diable

The two of them do this cheesy commercial for Hayes Jewelry that you see on tv around the triad.I guess they probably got a little bling in return or something.That's one of the big problems with young players going to the NBA.They end up having all sorts of time with nothing to do and noone they can really trust around them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Nice find girlovesthegame!


Thanks supermati! Did you see the All Star All-Access Paul video on NBA.com? It's cool! It's there under Editors Pick.


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> Thanks supermati! Did you see the All Star All-Access Paul video on NBA.com? It's cool! It's there under Editors Pick.


Yeah, I saw it, it was pretty interesting, thanks for the tip anyway :wink:


----------



## TheChampion

nice article.. i've got a new av, with CP3!!


----------

